# Drag Racing Pics



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The announcer said "If you guys didn't get a shot of this, you might as well throw your camera over the back of the stands!"

I guess my camera is safe for now. 

This guy stood up his Hemi Barracuda on the first run of Friday qualifications. I ripped off 30 images of this long, high wheelstand.
More pics later.
Mike


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few more. It was hard to get clean shots from the stands. So I chose to shoot the smokey burnouts and wheelstanders.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is something you don't see every day. 

I saw some pics posted on the Royal Purple Raceway Facebook page of ultra wide angle overview shots of the track from several different angles. Now I know how/who took them.

I still can't believe I got it in focus. After all, it is really small. I was behind the starting line and the drone was down at the far end of the track. I had to crop the heck out of it. I shot it with the Canon 70-200 w/1.4x TC (280mm).


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Looking forward to October my friend...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Looking forward to October my friend...


I need to mark my calendar.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my car, your pictures are much better.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice Pictures, super crisp! That Patron car was driven by Jesse James' (the chopper guy) wife who is the daughter of Jon Paul Mitchell (The hair care and tequilla guy).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Nice Pictures, super crisp! That Patron car was driven by Jesse James' (the chopper guy) wife who is the daughter of Jon Paul Mitchell (The hair care and tequilla guy).


Alexis Dejoria, yes. Their car has been running a lot better this year.


----------

